# AC Belt LOUD noise



## GT6.O (Jun 20, 2009)

I started getting a very loud squealing from my ac belt, so i changed both belts and the ac belt tensioner. I conditioned the belts but the noise is still there. It does it at start up and gets louder upon acceleration from 1500rpm on. Usually stops after driving awhile. Any suggestions? Its annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

GT6.O said:


> I started getting a very loud squealing from my ac belt, so i changed both belts and the ac belt tensioner. I conditioned the belts but the noise is still there. It does it at start up and gets louder upon acceleration from 1500rpm on. Usually stops after driving awhile. Any suggestions? Its annoying the hell out of me.


What type of sound? Is it a whine? I have a whine noise coming from under my hood at idle/start up. When I accelerate I never hear mine, although I assume it doesn't just go away.

I have also changed out the AC tensioner, and the main serpentine and ac belts with gator backs. Noise is still there.

My next step may be to replace the main tensioner, but I can never pin point the origin of the whine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Does it only make the noise when the AC is on or all the time?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sill have two idler pullies and another tensioner pulley, that it could be coming from.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Never use belt conditioner on serpentine belts. The noise is probably coming from the residue left over from the dressing/conditioner. I would use a parts and brake cleaner on the belt and all the pulleys to remove the dressing. Cover the fenders and front good as it might spray around when you clean them. Spray both sides of the belt and each pulley as the motor is running. Cover your eyes too. In lue of the brake and parts cleaner you could try soap and water but would expect it to take longer/more of it. Let it dry and hopefully the noise will stop.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Does it only make the noise when the AC is on or all the time?


Mine makes the whine all the time. Not sure about the TS.

I was going to try GM4Life's advice next and try to start eliminating the idlers.

Sorry for the thread hijack........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

nron said:


> Mine makes the whine all the time. Not sure about the TS.
> 
> I was going to try GM4Life's advice next and try to start eliminating the idlers.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack........


Your whine I think is different from the OP noise. If you get a whine at the initial start-up at idle then it slowly fades as it warms up thats normal. I beleave thats the alternator, mine has done it for years.


----------



## Ryne05GTO (Jul 20, 2010)

My *05* has the same problem, just give it a spritz of Wd-40 and its good to go. After a steady application it slowly goes away!


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Your whine I think is different from the OP noise. If you get a whine at the initial start-up at idle then it slowly fades as it warms up thats normal. I beleave thats the alternator, mine has done it for years.


I agree that they are different. Mine fades, but returns periodically. 

Wonder what the TS noise is and if he has anymore specifics.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryne05GTO said:


> My *05* has the same problem, just give it a spritz of Wd-40 and its good to go. After a steady application it slowly goes away!


You never want to use a lubricant on a system that by design is made not to slip.


----------



## GT6.O (Jun 20, 2009)

thianks rukee im gonna try the cleaner. i was thinking that the residue from the conditioner might be the culprit. start at the easiest and work my way from there. appreciate the input.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

mine did this to, i figured out that it had a tiny bit of coolant coming from my water pump, i replaced the water pump and the noise went away


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Sill have two idler pullies and another tensioner pulley, that it could be coming from.


This. :agree

Verify that there isn't a shot bearing in any of your tensioners, alternator, water pump, or power steering pump. You can verify what it is by taking a very long screwdriver or wrench/breaker bar and place it on said component and put your ear next to the other end and listen for the noise.

I have temporary belt squeal after rain or on excessively humid days upon startup. It's a common issue, but won't hurt or affect anything.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ My house is right off a stream, I have belt squak almost daily on start up.


----------

